# EI School of Professional Makeup



## passionfruibr (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey everyone!

Has anyone heard of this school? Its in Hollywood, CA.
They have a year long program called "Artistry of Makeup" that costs about $15,000
The program includes:
Beauty and corrective makeup 
Theatrical/live performance makeup 
High fashion photographic makeup 
Beginning prosthetics workshop 
Television (including HDTV) makeup 
Film makeup

All the things I am interested in! I got way excited because the price is really good seeing that it is a year long course, and all other schools I've checked only have 3 or 4 month programs for the same price! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So I thought, is it too good to be true?
Do you guys know anything about this school?

Thanks guys!


----------



## passionfruibr (Dec 17, 2008)

Help


----------



## passionfruibr (Dec 20, 2008)

Anyoneeee


----------



## FL0WER P0WER (Dec 21, 2008)

I wish I could help! I'm also interested in that school, but I can't pay for schooling AND housing by myself. Wanna go together?! LOL From what I've seen they're pretty good but I'm not an expert. Hope you find everything you need!

*EDIT*
Also, I was at this site today and I just found the link the in FAQ section of this board. It made me think everything over again!

Mary Erickson, TheMakeupArtist.com - A Q&A page of makeup, hair styling and wardrobe questions with answers from one of Southern California's best makeup artists


----------



## passionfruibr (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks! That link helped a lot!


----------

